# مثال لعمل Job Analysis of Civil Site Engineer



## هاني سليمان (26 مارس 2008)

اقدم لكم هذه المشاركة المتوضعة بخصوص التحليل الوظيفي
التحليل الوظيفي هو من اختصاص قسم الموارد البشرية في المؤسسة و له شقان
اولا: الوصف الوظيفي
و ثانيا: مواصفات الوظيفة
هذان العملان يكونان ما يسمي بالبطاقة الوظيفية للعنصر
التالي مثال يوضح كيف تقوم بتجهيز البطاقة الوظيفية او ما يسمي بالوصف الوظيفية

 ملاحظة مهمة جدأ: الوصف الوظيفي مهم جدا لعمل قياس الاداء و سلم الرواتب و غيرها
​ 
Job Analysis steps.
Step 1.
The analysis of the civil site engineer job, this case will be used for performance appraisal.
 Step 2.

The following chart shows the structure of the engineering supervisions Division. The chart is four level of job occupation.
1- Department Head.
2- Project Manager.
3- Site engineers (civil, electrical, and mechanical).
4- Assistance elements (Assistant site eng. And quantity survey)

QS 

ASE

CSE

ESE

MSE

QS

ASE

CSE

ESE

MSE

ASE

QS









​

The following is the explanation of the department chart:-

1- Head of the department- Senior civil engineer- over 15 years experience
2- Project manger- Civil engineer- over 10 years experience.
3- MSE- Mechanical Site Engineer over 3 years experience.
4- ESE- Electrical Site Engineer over 3 years experience. 
5- CSE- Civil Site Engineer over 3 years experience.
6- ASE- Assistant Civil Engineer over 3 years experience.
7- QS- Quantity surveyor over 3 years experience.

Step 3.
From step two (Organization chart), the job which is going to be analyzed is Civil Site Engineer (CSE). Hence the targeted job is the CIVIL SITE ENGINEER.

Step 4.
In this step the civil site engineer job is analyzed by collecting data on job activity, required employee, behavior, working condition, and human ability needed to perform the job, this step can be achieved by the following methods.
1- Interview.
2- Questionnaire.
3- Observation.
4- Participant diary.

Step 5.
The out come of the data collection from my little experience in filed of civil site engineer as follow:-
1- Understanding, checking drawing and standard specifications.
2- Have the ability to conduct shop drawings.
3- Ability to conduct design revision and propose correction.
4- Management of project team.
5- Ability to measure quantity of work performed and check payment orders.
6- Ability to hold meeting, and reporting to upper management.
7- Ability to work more than 8 hours daily.
8- Have a good physical condition.

Step 6.

Writing job descriptive and job specification

*1- *job descriptive​
Job Summary
Plan, directs, monitoring, and coordinating the implementation of the building projects, by performing the following duties, responsibilities.

Duties:
1- Revise the drawing and specifications.
2- Develop shop drawings for approval by upper managements.
3- Supervising and monitoring the quality of works in the projects site.
4- Managing and distributing work to the assistants.
5- Controlling, and directing the contractors on the site work.
6- Reporting to the upper management.
7- Conduction quantity measurement and revision of payment request.

Responsibilities:
1- Implementation of the drawing and specification accordingly.
2- Managing of the supportive team.
3- Approval of the work preformed.

Working condition:
1- Full time existence in the project site to direct the work.
2- Transferring reports to home office.

2-Job Specifications​Education and/ or experience:
1- Bachelor of engineering in civil.
2- Experience not less than three years in site work.

Human Requirements;
1- Ability to work under sever conditions.
2- Having a good physical body condition.
3- Having a good commonsense.
4- Ability of work for long hours.

Skills:
1- A good command in English language (writing, reading, speaking).
2- Knowledge of using computer (Microsoft office and project, AutoCad, Staad III, CBM).
3- Knowledge of using survey instruments (Level, Total Station).

Mathematical Skills:
1- Ability to apply advance mathematical concepts, such as exponents, logarithms, quadratic equations.
2- Ability to apply mathematical operations and areas measurement.

Reasoning ability:
1- Ability to define problems.
2- Collect data.
3- Establish facts.
4- Draw valid conclusions.


----------



## omshazly (29 مارس 2008)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## امل الشمري (26 يوليو 2009)

ماقصرت وجزاك الله كل خير 
طيب تجاوبني على هذا السؤال او اي احد عنده معلومة
analyze and discuss your objective or objectives -
والموضوع عن التعلم الالكتروني او اي نهج تعليمي جديد


----------



## mustafasas (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ هاني و انا قمت بعمل تجميع لكل المشاركة في ملف واحد لسهولة المراجعة و هدا بعد موافقتك طبعا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا للزميلين العزيزين على الملف الرائع والمفيد ويا ريت تحليل لبقية الوظائف بهذه الطريق العلمية


----------



## الاستاد (30 يناير 2012)

امنوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sayedahmed330 (31 يناير 2012)

Thanks


----------

